# Cambio de switch quemado en regulador de voltaje



## Darkus62 (Ene 2, 2015)

Buenas, tengo un regulador de voltaje CDP de 6 Tomas, B-avr 1000i (Imagen adjunta 1) que no funcionaba, así que lo abrí y desarme y vi que el switch estaba quemado asi que lo quite, en las imágenes adjuntas 4,5,6 se puede ver el switch que quite y creo que se puede ver lo quemado, cuando lo retire solo tenia dos patas, la que se ve en la foto y otra que se le salio al quemarse, en la imagen 2 y 3 se puede ver la tarjeta del regulador, se puede notar lo quemado y también que tiene tres huecos donde van las patas del switch, pero cuando lo saque solo tenia dos y no encontré otra en la carcasa ni nada.
Mis preguntas son:
1) ¿Que switch debo comprar para remplazar el quemado? En Internet encontré esa imagen (la ultima) buscando por algún interruptor KCD1 (Que es el codigo que tiene impreso el interruptor), pero ahora no se que tipo de interruptor comprar.
2) ¿Vale la pena intentar arreglarlo? Lo digo por lo quemada que quedó la tarjeta, no se si haya algún problema.
3) ¿Debo quitar el estaño dañado y colocar mas? Como se puede ver en la imagen 2 el estaño en la zona donde van las patas del interruptor se agrieta y tiene un color como "muerto". Si es asi, podrían indicar en la imagen 2 donde debo colocar el estaño (Soy muy bruto con el cautin )

Espero sus respuestas por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Primero debes seguir los caminos hasta un lugar bueno donde soldar dos cables y entonces raspar toda la plaqueta carbonizada antes que hacer otra cosa.

Saludos !


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 2, 2015)

Disculpa pero podrías ser un poco mas descriptivo, estoy empezando a aprender electrónica =(
¿A que te refieres con "soldar dos cables"? 
¿A que te refieres con raspar y con que herramienta lo haría?

Disculpa si son preguntas tontas =(


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Primero verificá con el tester que eso quemado negro , no tenga continuidad , si la tiene : 

La plaqueta carbonizada se convierte en conductora eléctrica y DEBE ser aisladora , entonces , con la punta de un cutter se raspa hasta quitar todo lo carbonizado.

Pero antes conviene recorrer con la vista el camino de cobre que estaba soldado a la llave y buscar un punto en cada uno , dónde se puedan soldar dos cables para reinstalar el nuevo interruptor (cableado).


----------



## aguevara (Ene 2, 2015)

> ¿A que te refieres con "soldar dos cables"?
> ¿A que te refieres con raspar y con que herramienta lo haría?



Amigo creo que estas en problemas...


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 2, 2015)

Ah ok, ya entiendo.
DOSMETROS, ya verifique la parte quemada y no tiene continuidad.
Quite algo de lo quemado con el cutter pero no mucho ya que si raspo mucho se rompe la tarjeta.
¿Pero no serian tres cables? Digo, es que como son tres entradas, y como tampoco se cual interruptor seria el reemplazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Poné una foto más nítida de ésta parte , habilitale el macro o micro a la cámara 

Ver el archivo adjunto 123013


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 2, 2015)

Las anteriores las había tomado con el móvil, creo que estas se ven mas detalladas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

No sirven , tenés que habilitarle el macro o el micro . . .


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 2, 2015)

¿Y estas? Dime si están bien o si no las tomo mañana en la mañana (En mi país ya es de noche así que la luz es muy pobre =/ )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Si , así están bien.

Tenés que comprar el : KCD15-101N que es de tres patas con luz indicadora , o el KCD15-101 que es de dos patas sin luz indicadora.


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 2, 2015)

El interruptor que le quite no tiene luz indicadora, así que asumo que debe ser el de dos patas pero ¿donde  soldaría los dos cables? 
En esta imagen coloque los 3 puntos donde entiendo deben ir soldados los cables, pero si compro el de dos patas ¿Cuales serian los puntos donde debo soldar los cables?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Si es el rojo juraría que llevaba indicador luminoso . . .

Tenés que unir 3 (agujero de la izquierda) con 1 (agujero central)


----------



## 1024 (Ene 2, 2015)

Darkus62 dijo:


> El interruptor que le quite no tiene luz indicadora, así que asumo que debe ser el de dos patas pero ¿donde  soldaría los dos cables?
> En esta imagen coloque los 3 puntos donde entiendo deben ir soldados los cables, pero si compro el de dos patas ¿Cuales serian los puntos donde debo soldar los cables?



Hola , 1 y 2 son el mismo punto al parecer.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2015)

Claro porque en 2 va la pata del indicador luminoso


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 3, 2015)

Vale, a ver si entendí entonces, voy a unir 1 y 3, y a esa unión, el cable que soldé a esa unión va a la pata central del interruptor de 2 patas, y 2 va a la otra pata restante ¿Entendí bien? =/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2015)

Si , tenés que unir  1 y 3 con ese interruptor de dos patas


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS, hice lo que me dijiste, uní 1 y 3 y los soldé a la pata central del interruptor y la restante la soldé a 2, luego verifique la continuidad y hubo algo que me extraño, los puntos 1,2 y 3 todos tenían continuidad entre si. Cuando arme todo el regulador, encendió y funciono bien, pero el interruptor no funciona para nada, no apaga el regulador, este esta siempre encendido. Aquí adjunto una la foto de lo que le hice (Solo unas indicaciones con paint, es que ahorita me da flojera desarmarlo otra vez, pero si hay que hacerlo, ps lo haré de nuevo )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés que unir 3 (agujero de la izquierda) con 1 (agujero central)


 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , tenés que unir 1 y 3 con ese interruptor de dos patas


 

Claro , unir *con el interruptor* significa 3 a una pata y 1 a la otra . . .   No unidas previamente


----------



## Darkus62 (Ene 3, 2015)

Diantres... Es cierto, que taradez hice  ... Bueno, fino ya quedaría arreglar ese detallito y quedaría todo bien y listo.
DOSMETROS, gracias chamo, sorry por tantas preguntas


----------

